# What is your favorite Zelda



## pokedud14 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine would personally be Wind Waker.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine would be Spirit Tracks.  The Characters seemed more alive than in Phantom Hourglass, and the Train mechanic isn't as bad as people say it is.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 12, 2015)

Twilight Princess of course!
WindWaker is a very close second followed by Majora's Mask.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 12, 2015)

That's really tough.  Probably A Link to the Past for nostalgia reasons.  I think Wind Waker might be the best realized game in the series, though.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

NO

i clicked link between worlds but i forgot wind waker is actually best


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 12, 2015)

I really loved Twilight Princess. I just enjoyed everything about it - the plotty bits, the dungeons, the overworld, the list goes on. The wolf transformation is fun once you get to the point where you can use it freely, and Midna is awesome.

From there, I'd go Wind Waker, Link Between Worlds, Skyward Sword, and Link's Awakening, in that order. The rest either didn't stand out to me, or I haven't played them (yet).


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 12, 2015)

After ten votes I'm surprised that nobody picked Ocarina of Time.  I was sure that would be everyone's favorite...


----------



## Mayor Jannely (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd have to say Phantom Hourglass, mainly because it was one of the first DS games and Zelda game I played and I still cherish it up to today~


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 12, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> After ten votes I'm surprised that nobody picked Ocarina of Time.  I was sure that would be everyone's favorite...



I am too. While I liked Ocarina of Time, it didn't really stand out for me, maybe because my first time fully playing through the game was on 3DS when I was 19, so I don't have that nostalgia factor attached. OoT fans please don't kill me...


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 12, 2015)

Wind Waker will always be my favorite Zelda game. <3


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 12, 2015)

*Oracle of Ages/Seasons!*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Minish cap, hands down. The memories. rip


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2015)

is this thread asking for my favorite zelda game or the game which i liked zeldas character the most??


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 12, 2015)

Spirit tracks was a really good game

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> is this thread asking for my favorite zelda game or the game which i liked zeldas character the most??



considering Zelda is the same in Four swords, Wind waker and Phantom hourglass, I'd go with which Zelda games.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 12, 2015)

Twilight Princess, followed by Wind Waker and then Minish Cap.

- - - Post Merge - - -



zoetrope said:


> After ten votes I'm surprised that nobody picked Ocarina of Time.  I was sure that would be everyone's favorite...


I'm not surprised to see Majora's Mask and Wind Waker leading the poll. 0 votes for OOT is suspicious though.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 12, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Twilight Princess, followed by Wind Waker and then Minish Cap.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think that Ocarina of Time is outdated by the time that newer adventure games came in and improved upon its ideas. Anyone who never touched Zelda even once and only played adventure games from the current decade will tell that even Ocarina of Time 3D is nothing special like you would expect when the N64 version first launched. Even Majora's Mask is more timeless than that, mainly because most of the ideas (3-day cycle, for example) thrown in weren't often used nowadays.


----------



## Cory (Mar 12, 2015)

Omg i can't decide


----------



## meenz (Mar 12, 2015)

My favorite is Minish Cap! I grew up playing it and the game is super cute, and not over the top challenging.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 12, 2015)

meenz said:


> My favorite is Minish Cap! I grew up playing it and the game is super cute, and not over the top challenging.



same, i grew up playing it also

i have it on my 3ds atm, but i cant get into it


----------



## fup10k (Mar 12, 2015)

crying over OOT's lack of votes

that's so weird. 


I'm surprised wind waker is beating majoras mask though @A@;


----------



## Timegear (Mar 12, 2015)

Twilight Princess! I'm too attached to Midna ;-;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 12, 2015)

Does the one in SSB count? I like her solely for the fact that she can kick major butt.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 12, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Does the one in SSB count? I like her solely for the fact that she can kick major butt.


It's about the favorite Zelda game, not favorite Zelda character. You're not the first to be confused, though.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 12, 2015)

Twilight Princess. But Wind Waker is close~


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 12, 2015)

Nostalgia makes me convinced that I have to choose from A Link To The Past and Ocarina Of Time. Although Ocarina Of Time felt like a better game to me, I got to go with A Link To The Past. When it was released, it was truly impressive. Its the game that convinced me to upgrade my NES to a SNES, when I sawe my friend play it on his SNES. 

So yeah, long story short, A LInk To The Past. But its tough, since all the recent releases were impressive as well.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 12, 2015)

Oracle of Ages was amazing for me.


----------



## Tao (Mar 12, 2015)

Where's 'Link's Crossbow Training'? Where's 'Wand of Gamelon' and 'Link's Adventure'? 
This poll is missing all the classic Zelda games.


But yea.

1) Twilight Princess
2) Wind Waker
3) A Link to the Past
4) Phantom Hourglass
2) Zelda II

Wind Waker was my favorite since its original release but after picking up the HD collection, there's certain parts that didn't age well for me (or I forgot existed) and I could see I was slightly nostalgia blind. The end where you're finding the Tri-force was particularly tedious, and the HD version shortened that part.... Still a solid game though, just a bit worse than I remembered.

I only played Twilight Princess for the first time late last year and instantly loved it. I don't really have any major complaints about it.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 13, 2015)

I voted for the first game because of nostalgia, but A Link to the Past is probably the best one really.


----------



## tumut (Mar 13, 2015)

Link to the Past, my first game I played in the series. I really like Link's Awakening and Wind Waker too.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2015)

Wind Waker! I love how cute everyone is in that art style! <3


----------



## milkyi (Mar 13, 2015)

Windwaker Twilight Princess and Majoras Mask >w<


----------



## mynooka (Mar 13, 2015)

Ocarina of Time.  It was the first LoZ game I ever played and it was such an awesome experience.  I would say Wind Waker is the one that I would play first, but OoT will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a three way tie between Skyward Sword, Twilight Princess, and Windwaker


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 13, 2015)

So I absolutely hate when people ask me what my favorite Zelda game is, 'cause it's just so hard to choose 'cause they're all so good omg
But I really probably have to go with Twilight Princess, probably because it was my first Zelda game I've played, and the characters were so memorable. 
Though Ocarina of Time and Wind Waker probably come as a close second c:


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 13, 2015)

Ocarina of Time or Link's Awakening.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

Majora's Mask, Link to the Past, and Wind Waker.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

wow the poll results are definitely not what I was expecting!! anyway I voted for A link to the Past, one of the best games I've ever played


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 14, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> I am too. While I liked Ocarina of Time, it didn't really stand out for me, maybe because my first time fully playing through the game was on 3DS when I was 19, so I don't have that nostalgia factor attached. OoT fans please don't kill me...



I'm actually a little surprised as well. However, I have a lot of nostalgia for OoT, and I still prefer other Zelda games such as Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, Majora's Mask and Spirit Tracks. Maybe it's the same with the others here?

But as for my favourite of the lot: I would say Twilight Princess. Initially, when I was young, I was charmed by the wolf mechanics, but when I first got to play it a couple of years back, I discovered so many things that made the game my favourite- the massive overworld with about a thousand nooks and crannies to find and explore; the memorable dungeons, the bow mechanics, the colossal bosses, and most notable of all... the Double Clawshot. Favourite item in the series right there.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2015)

Twilight Princess! Special mentions to Oracle of Seasons because it was the first one I really played. When I beat the first dungeon I thought I had passed the game lol..


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 14, 2015)

Wind Waker HD is so good. I never played the game before and playing it in HD made it an amazing experience.


----------



## ACNiko (Mar 14, 2015)

1. The Wind Waker
2. Majora's Mask
3. Skyward Sword
4. Ocarina of Time
5. A Link Between Worlds


----------



## Ruru (Mar 14, 2015)

My favorite will forever be Majora's mask! I love it so much man and was super syked for the re release.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

This was by far the hardest poll I've seen


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 16, 2015)

cosmic-latte said:


> This was by far the hardest poll I've seen



What's so sad about it?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 18, 2015)

I've honestly got to say OoT is my favorite. If not, then Twilight Princess. I really hope the Wii U title has an argument in this, however!


----------



## lewkwarm (Mar 23, 2015)

I voted for A Link to the Past. A Link Between Worlds is creeping up to take that spot though!


----------

